

Show HN: Bookreadin.gs – assisting bookstores with content hosting - jlazer
https://bookreadin.gs

======
jlazer
Hey guys -- I wanted to show you my side project I've been working on for
awhile now. It's angular.js with firebase. I'm also using a node.js server on
heroku for Elastic Search. Filepicker.io and AWS S3/CDN for serving images,
content -- and the entire thing is responsive and still a work in progress.

Basically, bookstores generate amazing content that goes to die on pages like
these.

[http://www.politics-prose.com/audio](http://www.politics-prose.com/audio)

I hope to be _the_ site that helps consolidate all that awesome content.

